# pseudempusa pinnapavonis nd babies



## dannyboy (Apr 22, 2007)

my 2 new pseudempusa pinnapavonis

and me babies


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Apr 22, 2007)

Haha love the one with you holding it near the window, its like a real romantic moment, man and beast staring into the sunset!

Congrats on the babies!


----------



## dannyboy (Apr 22, 2007)

fanx mate

itsmy fav pic aswell


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 22, 2007)

Nice pictures!


----------



## dannyboy (Apr 22, 2007)

thanx


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 23, 2007)

L1 nymph






L5 nymph


----------



## randyardvark (Jul 13, 2007)




----------

